# Forza 4



## Maggi200

I know it's a little way off now, all the sites have gone reasonably quiet after it was announced for a "fall release" so I'm gonna take a guess at there's some info coming out soon.

Anyone else excited?!


----------



## TelTel

Xbox 360??


----------



## Maggi200

Naturally, had a ps3 and went back to xbox


----------



## Deano

oh yes. it will support kinect as well

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2010/12/13/forza-motorsport-4-trailer?objectid=77615


----------



## Maggi200

but only in part i read previously, i do hope it only plays a very small part and they concentrate on getting the game right. I've always felt forza has got the physics just right and I've always thoroughly enjoyed each game and been a fan of the growing content. I hope the keep the rs133 in it :lol:


----------



## allan1888

I think Forza 4 will be the driving game GT5 should have been. Really can't wait for it:thumb:.there is also a rumour that turn 10 will be developing the next project Gotham game too now that activision killed off bizarre creations


----------



## Pezza4u

I'm not even halfway through 3 yet, never find the time


----------



## John74

Latest trailer 




Carn't wait, 16 player online BTCC races anyone ? :thumb:


----------



## CJ1985

yea that sounds good john nice AMD golf GTi for me..


----------



## Lloyd71

Notice that 'Asklon' is included as a manufacturer? Asklon is the vehicle manufacturer from the Halo games! http://halo.wikia.com/wiki/AMG_Transport_Dynamics


----------



## Pandy

Ooooft that video looks awesome :thumb:

Cannot wait for this


----------



## Adrian Convery

That car group thing is going to be awesome. Going to be great to see some great drift teams. No one comes close to team blackjack tho! hopefully they get to make a trailer for the game sooner to release date as the last one was epic!!!!


----------



## RandomlySet

loving the trailer.... First time I've heard it pronounced "Fortza",.... Then again, they are silly Americans who pronounce everything wrong


----------



## Dingo2002

Anyone else notice that the sequence in the trailer that begins at 1.21 and zooms in on an airfield in the UK is actually Dunsfold airfield and therefore the Top Gear test track? :thumb:

Not sure if that is common knowledge yet as I haven't been on the Forza forums for months!


----------



## Maggi200

Yup they've been doing a lot with top gear for a while now I saw

Isn't E3 this week? SO we should get some good details!


----------



## Maggi200

Just read you will be able to import your forza 3 garage, preorders will have 5 cars (of which the new konegseg thingy is the most interesting) and the front cover will be a 458


----------



## b9rgo1234

"The show-room section, navigable using Kinect, teaches you about the cars and their manufacturers. You'll be educated by the boisterous voice of Top Gear presenter Jeremy Clarskon."

Still want to pre order it now? :wall:


----------



## Maggi200

I can imagine it for the abarth 500. *High pitch squeeky voice* "Looooook! It's Swweeettt!"

Maybe not so much now. Games with endorsments or cameo's are always rubbish unfortunately


----------



## b9rgo1234

:lol: I forgot about that.

It will be intersting to see what they have added to the gameplay though, I have always been impressed with forza 3.
I think I'll spend £4 for a couple of nights from Blockbuster first before I splash 40 bucks.
:driver:


----------



## Lloyd71

:doublesho

There's going to be a profile import feature too:



> Get a head start on the competition with "Profile Import"
> For those who have invested tireless hours in "Forza Motorsport 3", Turn 10 Studios is pleased to announce a unique "Forza Motorsport 4" feature called Profile Import, which rewards fans for their time. Based on your player level and the cars in your garage in "Forza Motorsport 3", gift cars will be automatically added to your "Forza Motorsport 4" garage and you'll also receive bonus gifts and credits. And for those who spent hours creating intricate layers and liveries in the "Forza Motorsport 3" Livery Editor, you will be able to import those layers, so your time isn't lost!


----------



## John74

Dingo2002 said:


> Anyone else notice that the sequence in the trailer that begins at 1.21 and zooms in on an airfield in the UK is actually Dunsfold airfield and therefore the Top Gear test track? :thumb:
> 
> Not sure if that is common knowledge yet as I haven't been on the Forza forums for months!


Thought it looked like the Top Gear test track :thumb:


----------



## minimadgriff

16 players online????? Awesome! Definately have to get the BTCC Sundays running again.


----------



## John74

11th October is the relase date which im very happy with as i already have that week booked off work :thumb:


----------



## John74

New trailer from the E3 show






Showing Kinect and talking a bit about the Top Gear involvement


----------



## Pandy

:devil: Ooooooh that looks bad ass!

Like one of the comments "RIP Gran Turismo 5" :lol:


----------



## mini-eggs

It's available for pre-order on Amazon 

YAY  can't wait for this to come out.
It's going to be expensive time end of the year, so many games I want coming out


----------



## John74

More video

http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6318146/forza-motorsport-4-demonstration?hd=1

Loads of information on that video, well worth spending 24 minutes watching it.


----------



## CJ1985

that video is great, really cant wait for this game now..


----------



## John74

Top Gear Detailing World Challenge anyone ?


----------



## dew1911

maggi133 said:


> I can imagine it for the abarth 500. *High pitch squeeky voice* "Looooook! It's Swweeettt!"
> 
> Maybe not so much now. Games with endorsments or cameo's are always rubbish unfortunately


Forgetting Patrick Stewart in Forza 3? :lol:


----------



## Supermega

dew1911 said:


> Forgetting Patrick Stewart in Forza 3? :lol:


Haha is that the voice in the main menu? I have never noticed!


----------



## CJ1985

i am so buying a Kia Cee'd i had one for 3 years just changed it for a new shape Vauxhall Meriva 1.7 Auto exclusiv been fun to see who can do the fastest lap on the TG Track..


----------



## zynexiatech

I'm looking forward to this and to see what kinect has to offer in it.


----------



## John74

Just preordered Forza 4 Limited collectors edition , carn't wait.


----------



## Pandy

Pre-ordered my ltd edition copy today


----------



## Laurie.J.M

Better pre order mine soon, The other one i'm really looking forward to is Saints Row the Third.



John74 said:


> Top Gear Detailing World Challenge anyone ?
> 
> YouTube - ‪Forza 4 Top Gear Track - E3 Demo 2011!‬‏


The person who did this lap is pretty hopeless, they only managed a 1:53. There's an extended version of the video showing the replay and one thing they've done that GT5 didn't is use the proper top gear test track camera angles.


----------



## IanG

Ltd Edition pre-ordered :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

John74 said:


> More video
> 
> http://e3.gamespot.com/video/6318146/forza-motorsport-4-demonstration?hd=1
> 
> Loads of information on that video, well worth spending 24 minutes watching it.


DW Car club ahoy!!!


----------



## Minstral

cant wait for this to come out


----------



## Spuj

My blockbuster is telling me a release for Forza 4 is the 2nd of september, anyone heard the same?


----------



## Maggi200

Deffo october


----------



## Spuj

So blockbuster lied to me 

Well thats a bugger.


----------



## Maggi200

Nah I don't imagine they lied. Probably just crossed wires somewhere. 

I've played a LOT of forza 3 again in prep for this, then realised I've got exams so probably should hold off forza 4. Also working through every halo on legendary (nearly done on reach!) coop so could be busy for a long time. Man, I'm also waiting for skyrim too!

Not enough time  thjat with trying to also maintain my currently reasonable social life  being a social geek is hard work!


----------



## Spuj

maggi133 said:


> Nah I don't imagine they lied. Probably just crossed wires somewhere.
> 
> I've played a LOT of forza 3 again in prep for this, then realised I've got exams so probably should hold off forza 4. Also working through every halo on legendary (nearly done on reach!) coop so could be busy for a long time. Man, I'm also waiting for skyrim too!
> 
> Not enough time  thjat with trying to also maintain my currently reasonable social life  being a social geek is hard work!


I've also been hammering forza for to get all the achievements out the way because I know I won't play it once 4 is out :lol: Nice Idea with the Halo's, I really liked Reach.

I'm in the same boat it seems what with F1 2011, Forza 4, MW3, BF3, the new Need for Speed and AC Revelations coming out. I'm gonna be broke, single, and have no friends :lol:


----------



## Pandy

I hope we can paint wheels white in this one, properly annoys me that you can't in the previous titles :lol:


----------



## Spuj

Pandy said:


> I hope we can paint wheels white in this one, properly annoys me that you can't in the previous titles :lol:


Lol, whoever decided white should be a silvery colour needs seeing to :devil::lol:


----------



## alan_mcc

Pandy said:


> I hope we can paint wheels white in this one, properly annoys me that you can't in the previous titles :lol:


Good point actually! Forgot about that.


----------



## 500tie

Cant wait for this to come out im almost finished on forza 3


----------



## dew1911

October 14th Game told me.


----------



## Dannbodge

Got 2 acheivements left on forza 3. Can't wait for forza 4, got my wheel and everything sorted too. I've got the expensive one on order too. BMW theme for my xbox!

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Pandy

Spuj said:


> Lol, whoever decided white should be a silvery colour needs seeing to :devil::lol:





alan_mcc said:


> Good point actually! Forgot about that.


It would be god damn silly of them not to include white this time round.

Imagine how many cars would look awesome with white wheels, Hondas for a start!

And i think we should be able to repaint stock wheels.

Probably should have written to Turn10 a while ago.......


----------



## 500tie

Pandy said:


> It would be god damn silly of them not to include white this time round.
> 
> Imagine how many cars would look awesome with white wheels, Hondas for a start!
> 
> And i think we should be able to repaint stock wheels.
> 
> Probably should have written to Turn10 a while ago.......


Lol not alot of point asking them now as im sure it must nearly be finished however you do make a very good point mate


----------



## buckas

http://www.gamersyde.com/news_gc_forza_4_gameplay_video-11681_en.html


----------



## John74

Achievement list

http://www.xbox360achievements.org/game/forza-motorsport-4/achievements/


----------



## Spuj

John74 said:


> Achievement list
> 
> http://www.xbox360achievements.org/game/forza-motorsport-4/achievements/


Good find that, thanks.


----------



## Pandy

Heard the news about Porsche, or rather the lack of?

EA are


----------



## Spuj

Pandy said:


> Heard the news about Porsche, or rather the lack of?
> 
> EA are


Just read about it on IGN.

Thats really pants, I struggled with Porsches in Forza 3 so used other cars most of the time, so was really looking forward to giving them a better crack on Forza 4. Lets hope no other stupid things happen to affect this awesome game.


----------



## Dannbodge

It's going to have Ruf instead of Porsche so no big loss really

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Spuj

Dannbodge said:


> It's going to have Ruf instead of Porsche so no big loss really
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


 In one sense yes, but there are still the porches that are involved in racing worldwide (Le Mans as one example) that won't be featured. Also RUF only make a limited number of cars.


----------



## Dannbodge

Spuj said:


> In one sense yes, but there are still the porches that are involved in racing worldwide (Le Mans as one example) that won't be featured. Also RUF only make a limited number of cars.


Good point. I forgot about the GT2/3 cars too.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Lloyd71

I played this last Friday. The handling is brilliant in Simulation mode, I drove a Ferrari 599 and I had to be really careful under braking and on long curves. Much more careful than in Forza 3. The graphics are astonishing, too!


----------



## beardboy

Anyone know if and when a demo will be out?


----------



## John74

beardboy said:


> Anyone know if and when a demo will be out?


October 3rd

http://forzamotorsport.net/en-us/season_pass/


----------



## Pandy

The two things that really annoy me on this are that once again the tyre physics under braking are crap, using the MS steering wheel set with medium pressure on the pedal it just locks up too easy with ABS on 

And the other problem is the stupid AI. Can they not go round a track without smacking into each other/you? :wall:

Other than that its awesome :lol:


----------



## John74

Tyres sound as if they are locking up but i don't use ABS and i rarely lock my brakes up.


----------



## Dan J

im currently playing the demo and its quite good and drifting seems to be alot easier than the previous version but as above its annoying when you touch the brakes and it seems to lock up, will try it with no abs and see how i get on. managed to get in the top 25% on the rivals section which is a laugh but the AI is shocking.


----------



## Tom_the_great

Well im on about my 3rd season/sportsman quite enjoying so far.
Still struggling with a few things such as car tuning, i try tune my golf or sirocco but they really struggle when in B and A classes with speed top end or launch.
im currently on 1.2% haha and about 4 hours game time done all auto vista and a few rival races as im abit of a chevos whore  another issue i find is when im flat out or sometimes not the dirtylap icon flashes and ruins my lap why is this??

how is everyone else finding it?


----------



## Mini 360

So far Ive done half the world tour and loving it! Affinity bonus is a mojor tuning point for me. Plus with all the difficulty settings switched off (other than manual shifting with clutch) I get a 165% bonus on every race I do  However I do find even on the top level of AI its still pretty hard to lose......

Making a Texaco liveried Sierra RS500 Cossy at the mo  Its awesome!


----------



## Dannbodge

I'm on season 7 and I am level 45. Got all assists off and in manual with the Microsoft and rarely lock up now. It was easier to lock up with abs on which is odd. 
My highest manufacturer affinity is vauxhall on 10. 
I've got some good pictures to put up tomorrow

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## John74

Think i may have been playing this a little to much. Finished all 10 seasons, driver level 62 and a few minutes short of 24 hours driving time with just 8% of the races complete. Just a few more hours of racing ahead then :driver:.


----------



## RandomlySet

Am I right in thinking that the "World Tour" compromises of different races as to what's on the "event list"? 

IE: I need to play both to actually complete the game?


----------



## Pandy

Today's thoughts:

1. Engine sounds are bang on. Even after conversions! My V8 E30 M3 sounds nuts, like it should do 

2. The fluctuations in the terrains of the tracks are brilliant, as well as how the engine and car reacts to these uneven surfaces.

It gets better with every minute played :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225

This game is fecking epicness!!! 

Picked up a copy on Monday and not given it that much time as yet but have worked up through a few cars. 

What a brilliant game so far though. They seem to have managed to improve the driving feel of the slower cars so they don't feel dog slow! 

In that on Forza 3 you'd go from driving say an A class car to then doing an F class and it felt rather boring. In this, driving an F class Pug 107 had a decent sensation of speed. 

Only thing that is a shame is the lack of Porsche!


----------



## RandomlySet

^^^ Agreed ^^^

I used to hate going from a S class race to say an E class! The races were so boring! Loving the world series. I got my copy monday, and spent about half hour on it (did 1 or 2 races, rest was messing around.

Managed to get a few hours of it in last night and I was loving the world series they do.

And the fact you can select your "gift car" after each level = WIN


----------



## Maggi200

Simulation steering is a great improvement!


----------



## RandomlySet

deffinately! I imagine it's much better on a wheel than using a pad!


----------



## Maggi200

Online it's epic too. Really seem to rack up cash and experience quickly online. Just a shame as soon as you hit any room for all classes EVERYONE jumps into x999 vehicles! I had great fun beating a load of them in an m3 gtr last night :lol: came 5 somehow from about 12, had some proper close racing through the corners and I think i may have upset this one bloke who kept trying to clip me :lol: he failed.


----------



## Alex_225

-Mat- said:


> I used to hate going from a S class race to say an E class! The races were so boring!


Glad it wasn't some placebo effect of me thinking 'Yeah this game is good, even the slow cars are fast' haha.

Thing is the first few races I entered were the F class, 3 cylinder engine class ones yet they'd picked ideal twisty little tracks and it felt as fun as if I got to chuck a real city car round. Especially a 107 deck on ATS classics! :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200

Alex is your username the same?

I'm 

Maggs112


----------



## Maggi200

November speed pack out tuesday...

•2012 Lamborghini Aventador LP700-4: The newest Bull in the Lamborghini stable has arrived: fans can take it for a spin in “Forza Motorsport 4”and experience what it’s like to whip past rivals at 200 miles per hour. 
•2012 Aston Martin Virage: Aston Martin’s newest coupe features a barking V12 that balances a perfect ratio of horsepower to torque to propel the Virage down the open road. 
•2011 #2 Audi Sport Team Joest R15++ TDI: The final version of the Audi R15, the R15 “Plus Plus,” celebrated the R15s final race at the 2011 Sebring 12 Hours. 
•2011 Audi RS3 Sportback: The newest member of the Audi RennSport line boasts the same 2.5-liter turbocharged direct-injection five-cylinder found in the TT-RS, propelling it from 0 to 60 in only 4.6 seconds. 
•1957 Chevrolet Bel Air: A true automotive icon, the “57 Chevy” gained notoriety as a hot rod and is now one of the most recognizable American cars of all time. 
•2012 Dodge Charger SRT8: The 2012 Dodge Charger SRT8 is a serious performance machine with a 470-hp 6.4-liter Hemi V-8 that responds to throttle inputs with no hesitation. 
•2011 Ferrari #62 Risi Competizione F458 Italia: Matched only by the legendary heritage of Ferrari, the Risi Competizione team has won two Le Mans championships and achieved 29 podium finishes. 
•2013 Ford Focus ST: Debuting with the same 250-hp 2.0-liter turbocharged EcoBoost engine that the much larger Ford Explorer SUV uses, the new Ford Focus ST packs a serious punch. 
•1992 GMC Typhoon: The 280 horses on tap in the GMC Typhoon allow it to do things unthinkable for an SUV before its introduction. 
•2011 Volkswagen Scirocco R: The Scirocco R serves as the platform for race cars in the Scirocco R-Cup, which brings world-famous drivers to the Hockenheim track each year


----------



## Alex_225

maggi133 said:


> Alex is your username the same?
> 
> I'm
> 
> Maggs112


No mate add me Millzy666 :thumb:

Just started a Built-Not-Bought car club too. (BNB9)


----------



## CJ1985

Ill join ur club alex when i get nk online.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## RandomlySet

I think we need a dedicated DW club. 

I was in one, then joined alex's. Left that and sent an invite to one started by Alan GT something on here, (club is called Just For Fun)....

So, how about a dedicated DW club?


----------



## Maggi200

DWCC is what you want then...


----------



## RandomlySet

I was in that, but don't know any members, and there's only 4 or 5 of them, and never saw anyone online.

We should get loads of us in 1 dedictaed club


----------



## Maggi200

I dunno, I'm not in that one. I'm alright in the one I'm in


----------



## RandomlySet

Are you in the Just For Fun one?


----------



## Maggi200

Nah a twingo one :lol:


----------



## John74

-Mat- said:


> Are you in the Just For Fun one?


Just for fun is the one i set up , whats your gamertag as i managed to delete all my messages so will send you an invite.


----------



## Maggi200

DLC out today. Anyone got it?


----------



## RandomlySet

Anyone on here downloaded my DW Logo I created? Showing 1 download. Just curious as to who it was.... Many Thanks


----------



## Lloyd71

maggi133 said:


> DLC out today. Anyone got it?


Yup, and completely for free too courtesy of Turn10


----------



## Scrim-1-

How you get it for free?


----------



## CJ1985

hi all am back online now time to build my rob austin s4 picked one up for 6,000cr on auction house can wait, just need to finsih my mk5 golf and get a couple more for BTCC races on here.


----------



## adamck

29.99 at Sainsburys, i might have to purchase 

http://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/forza-4-xbox-360-game-sainsburys-29-99-instore-nationwide-1050091


----------



## Maggi200

Not that I've had chance to play it much this week but I did download the pack tuesday and have a quick go, and with the money I had built up got the new 458 and aventador. The lambo is really dissappointing  understeer city! Gonna haev to change that :lol:


----------



## Scrim-1-

Just wondering whats your forza levels ? Mine is 54 At the moment.


----------



## John74

68 right now but only really been building cars and painting this last week or so and not done much racing.


----------



## Maggi200

Only 39/40 or so. Not had much time to spend on it


----------



## Lloyd71

Scrim-1- said:


> How you get it for free?


It's a secret  I'm hoping to get the next one for free too if Turn10 are feeling generous again! :thumb:


----------



## Dannbodge

How did you get it for free? I'm tempted to buy the season pass

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Lloyd71

Turn10 sent out a load of free codes to the staff at a certain Forza forum I visit. They held a contest to give them away since they had so many. I lost the contest but they sent me one anyway :lol: I'm hoping we'll get some free ones again next time round!


----------



## Dannbodge

Lloyd71 said:


> Turn10 sent out a load of free codes to the staff at a certain Forza forum I visit. They held a contest to give them away since they had so many. I lost the contest but they sent me one anyway :lol: I'm hoping we'll get some free ones again next time round!


That wouldn't happen to be the official forza one? I've been looking for a reason to sign up to it.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## Lloyd71

Dannbodge said:


> That wouldn't happen to be the official forza one? I've been looking for a reason to sign up to it.
> 
> Sent from my Desire HD


No, the official Forza forums are terrible! It's Forza Planet :thumb:


----------



## Pandy

Anyone driven more than 230mph yet? I was confused to what was happening lol


----------



## pee

Pandy said:


> Anyone driven more than 230mph yet? I was confused to what was happening lol


Ive done about 260mph then went straight into the tyre wall :lol:


----------



## Pandy

Yeah i did 265 in my Agera down the straight at Le Mans but the sound levels change aswell as the screen going mental


----------



## Spuj

Me and 3 mates decided to do that down the Old Le Mans straight.

It was going fine until that slight right hand kink, a 250mph crash between 4 cars was quite interesting :lol:


----------

